
Show HN: CreatorCast: Curated Sketch Creators - michael45
https://www.creatorcast.tv/
======
michael45
Hi HN!

I just launched a project called creatorcast.tv

It's a curated selection of Youtube sketch comedy creators.

I've been a huge fan of indie sketch creators since the early days of Youtube,
but today the Youtube algo prioritizes content from influencers and Hollywood.
So I wanted to build this platform to give another way for talented sketch
creators to develop bigger audiences. Hopefully it's reminiscent of 2011's
Youtube content :)

The site is still very young and still has a lot more development work to do
but let me know if you have any feedback and if you like the content there! I
plan on adding new videos each week and building a community around creating
high quality sketch videos.

